# Jewel Cichlids



## Atchu (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,
i am planning to get a pair of large Jewel Cichlids for m 72 G tank. I got redzbra, frontosa, blue dolphins, yellow labs etc.. in my tank.. can i mix jewel cichlids with these ? does anyone have experience with Jewel Cichlids ? are they very agressive ?


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

I had a single jewel hang out with a tank full of Mbuna for a couple of years. However, I have read that a breeding pair will cause quite alot of mayhem in your tank. Of course, what breeding apir doesn't? :?


----------



## bourgoine (Jul 16, 2008)

I have one Jewel in a 46 gallon tank with a few africans and he is the bully of the tank. I have been considering taking him out of the tank because he is just to aggressive for my other fish. If you do decide to get a pair make sure you have plenty of hiding for your other fish.


----------



## aTrueAfrican (Aug 7, 2008)

Jewels are a riverine cichlid not from lake malawi and they are aggressive when spawning would not make a good mix with what you have also your Frontosa is Tangynikan so really questionable with your mbuna and blue dolphin,I always try to keep cichlids with others from the same region meaning same lake but u still have to be careful there as well because of the dirrerent feeding habits and sizes of cichlids.Best of luck to you though and welcome to the wonderfull world of African cichlids


----------



## Atchu (Aug 4, 2008)

what are the different feeding habbits ? i got the frontosas 2 months ago... and feeding them Cichlids flakes... they appears to be healthy and getting along with the others...


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

bourgoine said:


> I have one Jewel in a 46 gallon tank with a few africans and he is the bully of the tank. I have been considering taking him out of the tank because he is just to aggressive for my other fish. If you do decide to get a pair make sure you have plenty of hiding for your other fish.


If you haven't already done so, I would take the Jewel out. I had one in my 45gal mbuna tank and it didn't take long for it to decide who was going to be boss. My Livingstonii wasn't even up for the challenge!

I would really shy away from mixing fish from other regions together. It's already unpredictable enough at times mixing them from the same region!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Jewels can be fiercely protective of their fry and can quickly take over a tank causing stress, injury and often death to tank-mates.

A 72 gallon tank is simply not suitable for Frontosa, which are best in large groups in nothing less than a 6 foot, 125 gallon tank. They can reach 15 inches in length and can easily make a meal out of most mbuna. _Cyrtocara moorii_ (Blue Dolphin) will also outgrow this tank eventually.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Atchu said:


> Hi Guys,
> i am planning to get a pair of large Jewel Cichlids for m 72 G tank. I got redzbra, frontosa, blue dolphins, yellow labs etc.. in my tank.. can i mix jewel cichlids with these ? does anyone have experience with Jewel Cichlids ? are they very agressive ?


I have two jewels with my mbunas and peacocks. The one is aggressive and the other one just hangs out and does its own thing. When they get older, you might have to seperate them.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been baby sitting a pair of red jewels for a buddy while he moved. I put them in my Hap and Peacock tank. I was a little worried that the jewels might take a beating due to there small size. Boy,was I wrong! After a week they decided to pair up and breed. That little tiny male had 15 fish three times the size of him pushed to one side of the tank(110gal). I set up a 30gal for them and tranfered everyone over. Jewels make really good parents. I've givin most of the babies away. I have about 15 left at about 8 weeks. No problems yet!


----------

